# probleme googjet



## enark78 (27 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai un probleme avec l'application goojet. Celle-ci refuse de s'installer et reste toujours en chargement. De plus je ne peux la supprimer en rester appuyer dessus, la crois n'apparait pas. Comment faire pour régler le probleme ?


probleme résolu


----------

